
Is service worker ready? - mooreds
https://jakearchibald.github.io/isserviceworkerready/
======
PhilDunphy23
I dislike a few things from it:

\- Can't tell when the request has been made by the user or the service worker
on the server logs.

\- Not being able to ignore certain parameters from the search part of the URL
(all or none).

Excluding these two issues, it does its thing pretty well.

